# Workbench



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been having problems squaring up edges and have tried everything. I know its not my plane because its flat and the blade is squared up correctly. I have began to think outside the box and think that the concrete floor might not be level and or the boards attached to my vise are not squareed up. Anyone have suggestions or ideas?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I share your problem. I can make an edge straight in a few passes. I am also able to make it be an angle other than 90 deg in the same few passes. When I attempt to get the desired 90 deg by holding the plane at some angle, then I manage to get non-90 deg the other way.

You can try adding a jointer fence. This link will give you the idea.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41716&cat=1,41182

I bought this to help my with my problem, and it would help if the magnets were stronger. I have to come up with an easy method of clamping.

You can make your own with plywood and some way to hold to the plane.

I know planing an edge square can be done by hand, but it is a black art I have not yet mastered.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Bwood said:


> I have been having problems squaring up edges and have tried everything. I know its not my plane because its flat and the blade is squared up correctly. I have began to think outside the box and think that the concrete floor might not be level and or the boards attached to my vise are not squareed up. Anyone have suggestions or ideas?


You are describing more than one problem here.

What part of the edges on your workbench is it that you are having a problem squaring?

Your concrete floor only touches the legs/bottom of your workbench. Whether or not the bench tilts/rocks on the floor has nothing to do with squaring. (at least nothing that I can think of) It has to do with whether or not the bottom of each of the legs are on the same place. Or the entire bottom of the bench is on the same plane.

The workbench can be tilted and still not rock.

Can you describe your problem in more detail.

George


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

I havent been able to check the concrete floor for being level or my bench for being square. Just my hand plane and iron. Just wondering if anyone has come across this issue and if the concrete floor or the mouth opening can effect the outcome if your technique and plane are good.


----------



## Bwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I figured out the problem. The board I was working was a little twisted causing the hand plane to cant to one side then the other. No problems now!


----------

